# Where Would You Be?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

If you had one week to fish anywhere you wanted and the conditions were right, where would it be?


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

ALASKA


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Costa Rica.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ill cheat I have three. Alaska on a river with HUGE silvers. Brazil Pea****s and Piranas. South america where there are big Dorado. Probably in that order but all are so close I have to include them!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

How bout you dude?


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Belieze or Mexico (ascension bay area). Never been but that is where I would choose. Girls in bikinis, good food, good drink, good people, fish that will show you what your fly line backing looks like running off your spool...


----------



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

Kamachaka!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I can't narrow it down to one spot at this moment, but my choices would be between New Zealand, Patagonia (Argentina/Chile), and Alaska.

All three have plenty of wildlife and plenty of mountains.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I can't narrow it down to one spot at this moment, but my choices would be between New Zealand, Patagonia (Argentina/Chile), and Alaska.
> 
> All three have plenty of wildlife and plenty of mountains.


All three of these sound good to me, also include the backcountry of Yellowstone in MT.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Montana.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Montana

--\O


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I've always wanted to catch swordfish or Marlin. I hear barracuda's on a fly rod are by far the funnest to catch. If I had to pick one, it would either be South America somewhere in the ocean or Alaska.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Mongolia for Taimen - 50 inch trout on a flyrod!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

New Zealand... throwing plastic minnows for huge bows and browns in fly-in only locations. Seems like most of that stuff you read about is fly fishing only... so I'd love the chance to throw an previously unseen lure to these finicky fish. 8) Of course the hunting that is available has absolutely nothing to do with my choice either. :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> I've always wanted to catch swordfish or Marlin. I hear barracuda's on a fly rod are by far the funnest to catch. If I had to pick one, it would either be South America somewhere in the ocean or Alaska.


Costa Rica sounds like the place for you. Excellent marlin, sailfish, swordfish and I think barracuda. Inland there is plenty of pea**** bass fishing. Someday when I have the money...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I would be east 200 to 300 miles and 40 to 60 miles south of salt lake..


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

.45 said:


> I would be east 200 to 300 miles and 40 to 60 miles south of salt lake..


huh? Im confused, more specific?


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I would be on the beaver in Montana.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Ill cheat I have three. Alaska on a river with HUGE silvers. Brazil Pea****s and Piranas. South america where there are big Dorado. Probably in that order but all are so close I have to include them!!


BUMP!!
Check this out!!
http://www.fieldandstream.com/article_g ... 1000022976


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That looks like a helluva time. Nice article. I'd like to hold one of those bad boys.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Illinois, fall crappie fishing on a farm pond. An old cane pole in one hand, a .22 rifle in the other, shooting a few fox squirrels when the fish weren't biting.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Jordan River.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

chasing taimen in Mongolia:

[attachment=0:2tjxxxlc]Taimen 122.jpg[/attachment:2tjxxxlc]


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dang always one-uping me man!! ha jk sweet pic!


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

alaska


----------



## peacefish (Jan 22, 2008)

Utah's Boulder Mountain. I fish for Brook Trout, and I've never fished a better place for catching unusually big Brookies than two or three of the lakes down there...

I'll fish there this weekend and I'll fish there during the week before my death...


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.flyboysfishing.com/rasing-the-ghost-teaser Wild pacific northwest steelhead rising to green drake adults? You have got to be kidding me! Ive been to alaska (bristol bay) many times and it is incredible but this would be a once in a _thousand lifetimes_ opportunity.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

peacefish said:


> Utah's Boulder Mountain. I fish for Brook Trout, and I've never fished a better place for catching unusually big Brookies than two or three of the lakes down there...
> 
> I'll fish there this weekend and I'll fish there during the week before my death...


Please post some pics! I love the boulders. Far enough away and no highway running through it!


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

northern territory, canada.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with Peacefish the boulder mountain.


----------

